# Santa Cruz releases new Heckler E-MTB with Shimano EP8 motor and mullet wheel size



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

Heckler, of course!


----------



## Steven_M_Olson (Nov 13, 2020)

I still say F**k ebikes I'll take a Nomad xtr


----------



## Mark55 (Nov 14, 2020)

Steven would say that to someone using one due to their love for mtb and having a disability??? Ebikes give many folks the ability to continue to enjoy mtb. It's an open sport and hobby for all I say.


----------



## Msco (May 6, 2018)

There are plenty of better options from other brands
That Nomad will be really efficient to pedal around all day ........ not.


----------



## Justin_M (Nov 16, 2020)

So 50%of Mtn bikers will be disabled in the future? I don't think so in fact I would say the handicapped/disabled percentage of Mtn bikers is quite a bit less and Steven was probably referring to the lazy Biotches who actually make up the majority of E motorcycle riders.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm always amused of the comments about ebikes from those that obviously have not used one at any length! For me, it allows a much longer ride and the ability to do things I can't or wouldn't do on my SB4.5. Huge fun factor.


----------



## Don Mason (Jul 11, 2008)

I've mountain biked for over 30 years but now have an injury that gets aggravated by big climbs on a mountain bike. It got so bad this past year I was on crutches for two months. I bought a eMTB and it has allowed me to get back to riding. I know others with joints that are shot, and e-bikes allow them to keep riding. Not all e-bike riders are lazy. Some of us have a legitimate reason to be on a eMTB.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

>> I've mountain biked for over 30 years...

Brilliant! We also know of many others who don't have an injury or old age to claim. But they've discovered or come back to mountain biking and are riding big mountains now, some almost daily. It's a great enabling tool for all. It makes the benefits and joys of riding biking mountains attainable and not just aspirational.


----------



## MICHAEL_F_Valentino (Nov 19, 2020)

Santa Cruz has the old motor on the base model and this article is slightly misleading. $7,000 for last years technology?

Have to spend $8,399 or so to get the latest.

Pitiful.


----------



## Mike_Leamon (Nov 19, 2020)

I own a Nomad and a Tallboy and had similar scorn for e-bikes until a road trip to Crested Butte where I rented an e-bike for the first several days. We were able to climb 3000 vertical feet on the first day without any extra trail damage or coughing up a lung because of the altitude change. I am just glad I had never been a troll on a discussion like this before I understood.


----------



## kwsvox (Jan 10, 2012)

Haters are going to hate on any and every evolving change for the future of mountain biking. That's a given. E-bikes are a blast to ride, plain and simple. Not to mention their role in helping people with injuries and disabilities to get outdoors and enjoy life.
So to people like hatin' Steven and Justin above, you won't be 12 and 15 forever. Enjoy it while you can and STFU!!!????


----------



## syndragon (Nov 27, 2017)

There will be always haters for any change, thats a face.
Who cares anyway, they will eventually suck it up (as always) and probably even ride them in the future.


----------



## Peetey (Jul 14, 2004)

E-bikes are MOTORED cycles. Personal delusion rules in america...Easy Button and fake news dominates the discussion, even with this dangerous trend. ...Electric motored bikes are a sign of a lazy, disfunctional and blame-game emerging industry looking to capitalize on this EASY BUTTON. Go ahead and make your argument for motorized mountain bikes, but keep them off NON_MOTORIZED trails! An elegant and simple solution that is the ONLY solution for everyone. Delusion and apologetic commentary rules this disdainful behavior and growing trend towards sedentary behavior. Buy all you want, ride all you want, go anywhere you want to except the trail systems NOT designed for these dangerous machines...ugh.. [


----------

